# catawba ice out



## redbullhead (Mar 21, 2014)

when is your best guess on being able to launch a boat from the state park??


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

With all this Global Warming??? June 15th  

LOL.... Sorry.... couldn't help myself..... cabin fever setting in!


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

If you zoom in on the crib cam and turn up the volume you almost feel like your there........AAAHHHH! :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

The funny thing is my buddy from southern texas just moved back up here right before winter with his decked out bass boat......I should give him a call to make sure he hasn't shot himself yet.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

You could almost launch a small boat yesterday off the beach


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

7 to 10 days.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

KingFisher89 said:


> You could almost launch a small boat yesterday off the beach


Yea but Monday all you could see was Ice-- Wind keeps blowing that stuff around ! Next week not warming up much until end of the week ? I am saying more like 10 to 14 days ?


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

2 more weeks and with a lot of caution


----------



## Eye Tamer (Apr 29, 2012)

hearttxp said:


> Yea but Monday all you could see was Ice-- Wind keeps blowing that stuff around ! Next week not warming up much until end of the week ? I am saying more like 10 to 14 days ?


Capt Mike-
Any reports on the marina's. Are they going to be iced in for a lot longer?


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I would guess april 12 th will be my first day. I keep the boat in heated storage and it is ready to roll can not wait got the itch!!!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

KPI said:


> I would guess april 12 th will be my first day. I keep the boat in heated storage and it is ready to roll can not wait got the itch!!!


I heard about that itch of yours....better get some cream for it


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Eye Tamer said:


> Capt Mike-
> Any reports on the marina's. Are they going to be iced in for a lot longer?


I was there Tuesday At mine ! IT will be a while ! We will need some rain and warmth to melt the 2' + ice there ! Think I will take auger next time and drill some holes in my dock area ?


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

B Thomas said:


> I heard about that itch of yours....better get some cream for it



Now that funny.


----------



## Eye Tamer (Apr 29, 2012)

hearttxp said:


> I was there Tuesday At mine ! IT will be a while ! We will need some rain and warmth to melt the 2' + ice there ! Think I will take auger next time and drill some holes in my dock area ?


Please start over by the hoist and lift area with your auger. Lol! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I talked to Liz a week back and told her I would come up and drill holes so the guys could pound the boards in along dock# 65........ Anyone know how thick the ice is in the marina's...FH........? Hardtop


----------



## Eye Tamer (Apr 29, 2012)

I heard 2 foot plus at Foxhaven. Its gonna be awhile!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

That's what I was afraid of.......I have never fished the carppie spawn thru the ice but this year.........?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Hardtop said:


> That's what I was afraid of.......I have never fished the carppie spawn thru the ice but this year.........?


Talked to Todd last night Guys Things starting to move ? has a bubbler melting ice in the boat lift ! Ha ha ! They did put some floaters back in the water ? or should I say on the ice !


----------



## Robint1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Capt. Mike

Did they put my dock in you said the corner was open lol. Keep in touch 
So this week will not help us with night temp getting to 12 tonight


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

I was there today still pretty thick but there is some open water around. Also all kinds of walleye carcasses everywhere in the park from someone cleaning their fish and throwing them in the grass!


----------



## Capt-Joe (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, a couple of weeks before it will happen. The good news is only 3 more days forecasted to be below 32. Then 7 days in a row with high temps in the 40's and 50's and it looks like 2 good days of rain. Hopefully we have some wind as well to break up this junk. I cancelled all my charters the first 2 weeks of April. I am getting really stir crazy I need a good walleye fix.


----------

